# All Politics Thread



## Spicoli43 (Sep 27, 2021)

Since the other thread has derailed, stick it all here. Whether you are Democrat, Republican, Libertarian, Whig, etc., say whatever is on your mind...


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 27, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> ALL religions have written orders in their handbooks for their customers to hate, hurt, and mass murder everyone of a different religion or no religion addiction...


I'm gunna have to demand documented and footnoted source material to support this claim.


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 2, 2021)

Brilliant speech by Rand Paul, well worth your time to watch;


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm suspicious by nature, so just what does missing context really mean? Is Patrice home free (pun intended) or just not enough desire to dig deeper?

*Our rating: Missing context*
The claim that Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Khan-Cullors bought four luxury homes is MISSING CONTEXT, because without additional information it could be misleading. While some social media users suggested that the purchases were evidence that Khan-Cullors had been enriched by the movement, our research revealed no evidence that Black Lives Matter Global Network Foundation funds were used to purchase property. Khan-Cullors has held several other jobs in addition to her work as the organization’s volunteer executive director, including writing a memoir and developing content for Warner Brothers. Source; Fact check: Missing context in claim about Black Lives Matter co-founder's property purchases


----------



## Spicoli43 (Oct 2, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> Brilliant speech by Rand Paul, well worth your time to watch;




Yeah, I like how he annihilates Fake Fraud Fauci, the financier of Covid all the time. I would like to see him as Speaker of the House when the Witch is gone.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Oct 2, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> I'm suspicious by nature, so just what does missing context really mean? Is Patrice home free (pun intended) or just not enough desire to dig deeper?
> 
> *Our rating: Missing context*
> The claim that Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Khan-Cullors bought four luxury homes is MISSING CONTEXT, because without additional information it could be misleading. While some social media users suggested that the purchases were evidence that Khan-Cullors had been enriched by the movement, our research revealed no evidence that Black Lives Matter Global Network Foundation funds were used to purchase property. Khan-Cullors has held several other jobs in addition to her work as the organization’s volunteer executive director, including writing a memoir and developing content for Warner Brothers. Source; Fact check: Missing context in claim about Black Lives Matter co-founder's property purchases



She knows she can do anything she wants because she's bankrolled by Soros.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Oct 4, 2021)

Here's yet ANOTHER example of the Left punking and pandering their voters... Will their voters ever wake up?


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 24, 2021)

Msg to my duly elected threesome:

It seems to me that implying that voter ID is racially discriminatory is also somehow implying that some races aren't intelligent enough to know how to get an ID. How then can a government that is on track for implementing a so called "real ID" in 2023 (without which certain rights of access will be restricted) be contemplated?  Would it not be overly restrictive for a race the government considers somehow impaired with respect to obtaining even a simple ID?  It seems that our rights are being steadily infringed upon by what I call "creeping gradualism".


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 24, 2021)

AG overreach:


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 24, 2021)

Although I see "creeping gradualism" nibbling away at my freedom I am thankful that I live in an area with fewer nanny regulations than most. I can accomplish a lot w/o needing to pull a permit and undergo inspection. When I read these forums I am amazed at what some of you consider normal.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Oct 25, 2021)

Everybody not completely in the lap of the Leftists is a Domestic Terrorist. All returning Veterans are on the list, according to Obama and his then AG, Janet Napolitano. To see that they are calling parents that want the best for their kids "Domestic Terrorists" doesn't surprise me a bit. 









						DHS report says "disgruntled military veterans" might be "rightwing extremists"
					

On the heels of the now infamous Missouri Information Analysis Center (MIAC) report, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) has just released an "assessment" report entitled "Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment"



					www.renewamerica.com


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 25, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> When I read these forums I am amazed at what some of you consider normal.


Just as I'm also amazed at what you consider normal...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 25, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> I'm gunna have to demand documented and footnoted source material to support this claim.



I'm sure you already have the "source material", but I'll point out where to look in your handbook(s):

Annotated small sample of Judeo/Christian Religious Terrorism WRITTEN ORDERS direct from the Christian BuyBull (Quran has even more) for Mass Murdering of innocent people:

“Blessed be the Lord my Rock, who trains my hands for WAR, my fingers for BATTLE.” Psalm 144:1.
Jesus: “ Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a SWORD. 35 For I have come to turn...
“a man against his father,
a daughter against her mother,
a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law..." Mathew10:34-35
Jesus, who wanted to be King of the Jews, said: "But those enemies of mine who did not want me to be king over them--bring them here and KILL them in front of me." (Luke 19:27) (while teaching kids that mass murder is a good idea)
Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be STONED TO DEATH by the community. (Leviticus 24:14-16)
Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be PUT TO DEATH. (Deuteronomy 13:5)
If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, KILL them. (Deuteronomy 13:6-10)
If you find out a city worships a different god, destroy the city and KILL ALL of it's inhabitants... even the animals. (Deuteronomy 13:12-15)
KILL anyone with a different religion. (Deuteronomy 17:2-7)
KILL all men, women, children, and, even, babies already of the 20 nations/50 belief systems/religions of the Promised Land when moving into it. (Deuteronomy)

Imaginary evil Jesus of gospel stories said his followers must obey the Torah/Old Testament (N.T. not invented yet) (Jesus invented ~150 A.D.) 

.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 25, 2021)

Spicoli43 said:


> Everybody not completely in the lap of the Leftists is a Domestic Terrorist. All returning Veterans are on the list, according to Obama and his then AG, Janet Napolitano.


Guess that's why they didn't see anything wrong with murdering war hero veteran of foreign war innocent lady Ashli Babbitt...
*Woman Killed in Capitol Embraced Trump and QAnon*
https://www.nytimes.com › who-was-ashli-babbitt (noted total liars)
Aug 23, 2021 — After 14 years in the military, Ashli _Babbitt_ bought a pool supply company and delved into far-right politics.


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 25, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> I'm sure you already have the "source material", but I'll point out where to look in your handbook(s):
> 
> Annotated small sample of Judeo/Christian Religious Terrorism WRITTEN ORDERS direct from the Christian BuyBull (Quran has even more) for Mass Murdering of innocent people:
> 
> ...



Did you study the context of those OT passages? They were a part of God's restoration of his chosen people to the land which had become overridden with evil. Rest assured that God gives you the right to choose what to believe and the future of that choice. BTW you do not have to spread venom in the process, but that's also your choice and will harm you more than those you spew it toward.


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 25, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> Just as I'm also amazed at what you consider normal...


For me "normal" is being able to do things on my own property w/o pulling a permit. For example, building a small shed, adding a small deck and a large brick patio. Also any rework I choose within the walls of my house.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 25, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> Although I see "creeping gradualism" nibbling away at my freedom I am thankful that I live in an area with fewer nanny regulations than most. I can accomplish a lot w/o needing to pull a permit and undergo inspection. When I read these forums I am amazed at what some of you consider normal.


Creeping gradualism is a good term and maybe explains in more detail exactly how to best define “progressive movement”. When most people see progressive they see progress and that wasn’t how the term was intended exactly. First you assume a goal good or bad and then you decide how to reach the goal. If the goal isn’t widely accepted then going at it slowly but progressively is a process less noticed. When a goal is widely wanted there is nothing gradual or progressive needed you make the goal clear and you do it as fast as you can.

When you see anyone or any group playing the long game it should raise a flag. Unfortunately the masses don’t stay engaged with the long game and view everything day to day and follow the path of least resistance.


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 25, 2021)

What is the price of free corn? *The parable of the wild hogs* has a very serious moral lesson for all of us. This story is about federal money (free corn) being used to bait, trap and enslave a once free and independent people. Federal welfare, in its myriad forms, has reduced individuals to a state of dependency. The rest of the story is well worth the read;

Rambling Rose Farms


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 25, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> Did you study the context of those OT passages? They were a part of God's restoration of his chosen people to the land which had become overridden with evil. Rest assured that God gives you the right to choose what to believe and the future of that choice. BTW you do not have to spread venom in the process, but that's also your choice and will harm you more than those you spew it toward.


Oh quit lying... you're only fooling the gullible... no gods ever existed...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 25, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> For me "normal" is being able to do things on my own property w/o pulling a permit. For example, building a small shed, adding a small deck and a large brick patio. Also any rework I choose within the walls of my house.


I was referring to your considering evil mass murderous religion addiction mental illness to be something normal...


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm guessing you have trouble with reading comprehension.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 25, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> I'm guessing you have trouble with reading comprehension.


I'm guessing you have trouble with sanity and honesty...


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 26, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> I was referring to your considering evil mass murderous religion addiction mental illness to be something normal...


I don't consider a diy house repair forum to be a proper venue for me to preach the true end-time religion of the one new man of Ephesians (gentiles grafted into the ekklesia of Messianic Judaism) and I have not attempted same.

Likewise I don't consider it to be a proper venue for minions of satan to attack and spew vitriol.There's a time and place for everything and this is not that place.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 26, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> I don't consider a diy house repair forum to be a proper venue for me to preach the true end-time religion of the one new man of Ephesians (gentiles grafted into the ekklesia of Messianic Judaism) and I have not attempted same.
> 
> Likewise I don't consider it to be a proper venue for minions of satan to attack and spew vitriol.There's a time and place for everything and this is not that place.


Likewise... I didn't think a politics thread belonged here, either... said that before it started... but I get emails from this so I come here to counteract the liars and mentally ill... and no religions belong in our beloved USA... the first country to make religious terrorism mass murdering illegal and provide Freedom of Speech in place of religious heresy/blasphemy laws!
BTW, no satans ever existed except in the psychotic minds of mentally ill religics... 








						Truth Social
					

Truth Social is America's "Big Tent" social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating on the basis of political ideology.




					www.TruthSocial.com


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 26, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> View attachment 26901


Thank you... a perfect description of religions...


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 26, 2021)

You're one sick puppy unless you're just a juvenile.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 26, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> You're one sick puppy unless you're just a juvenile.


I'm 73 with 10 years of college and a veteran of foreign religion-fueled war... how about you?


----------



## Eddie_T (Oct 26, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> I'm 73 with 10 years of college and a veteran of foreign religion-fueled war... how about you?


My guess is that the holidays will be a sad time for you.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Oct 26, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> My guess is that the holidays will be a sad time for you.


We Normal People celebrate LIFE !!! ... Not DEATH... We aren't under written orders to mass murder...


----------



## Rusty (Oct 29, 2021)

A book "Gender Queer" which describes gay sex explicitly is being put in school libraries. A parent in Orange County Fla. read passages from the book at a school board meeting and was removed for being vulgar by the same board that approved the book.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 9, 2021)

The Biden administration in just the past year alone stockpiled the records of more than 54 million U.S. gun owners and is poised to drastically alter gun regulations to ensure that information on Americans who own firearms ultimately ends up in the federal government's hands, according to internal Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms (ATF) documents obtained by the Washington Free Beacon.

The ATF in fiscal year 2021 processed 54.7 million out-of-business records, according to an internal ATF document obtained by the Gun Owners of America, a firearms advocacy group, and provided exclusively to the Free Beacon. When a licensed gun store goes out of business, its private records detailing gun transactions become ATF property and are stored at a federal site in West Virginia. This practice allows the federal government to stockpile scores of gun records and has drawn outrage from gun advocacy groups that say the government is using this information to create a national database of gun owners—which has long been prohibited under U.S. law.


----------

